# 22nd Anniversary Today



## I'mAllIn

Today is our 22nd anniversary. After a really tough year we've made it to another milestone. I've now been married more than half my life, married longer than I was single. I have realized over the course of this year, though, that it doesn't matter how many years you make it, or what you get through together, there are no guarantees. It always takes work and effort, it doesn't get any easier just because you've been together a long time. It's worth the effort though.


----------



## that_girl

Aww, congrats! Hope you have a good day together.


----------



## relationshipman

This is the cycle of life, ups and downs. Congratulation for your 22nd Anniversary. God bless you.


----------



## TheMarriageandFamilyClini

Warm congratulations to you! Those are words of wisdom we could all use!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy?

Congrats!


----------



## TroubledSexLife

Congrats!


----------



## Liam

Congratulations to you both and hope there are many more to celebrate  :smthumbup:


----------



## artlady

Congratulations!  How wonderful! Even more wonderful is that you've made it through a very tough year, and you realize what a lot of people don't: that it's a lot of work. You're right: that kind of work is always worth it. It really is.

You're a year ahead of me and my H, anniversary-wise.


----------

